# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  &#1605;&#1594;&#1604;&#1602;&#1577; &amp

## ingberlin

Is the following arabic expression, 
مغلقة للصيانة 
an acceptable translation of  
"Закрыт на техобслуживание" (or in engl "Closed for maintenance") ? 
Thanks.

----------


## Yazeed

> Is the following arabic expression, 
> مغلقة للصيانة 
> an acceptable translation of  
> "Закрыт на техобслуживание" (or in engl "Closed for maintenance") ? 
> Thanks.

 Yes. 
Make sure that مغلقة/مغلق is in the proper gender and noun terms.  If you want a simple sign to hang on your door just write مغلق للصيانة

----------

